# New yellow and red babies among the others



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These two litters are F2 in my attempt to recover the fawn satin line that was completely lost.







The litter in the first pic is three days younger than the other litter in the last three pix. The second litter looks quite promising.


----------



## Piccolopony (Dec 28, 2009)

I think the lightning bolt marking on the baby most to the right is adorable! It must mean it'll be fast teehee


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The little black and white one? You want?


----------



## Piccolopony (Dec 28, 2009)

0-0 really? Is it a little boy?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I do hope you get back on track with those Fawn Satins, moustress. They were so very pretty.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

very nice


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes, it's happening! I've got three in the second trio of pix that are orange, and I think one of them has red eyes! That whole litter looks promising to me; big feet, thick, long tails and nice round ears. If I don't get the red eyes in these two litters, it'll just mean another couple of generations, which is a bother, but I have always taken the long view in breeding.

Piccolopony: I haven't sexed them yet; I'll take a good look tonight. Wish I had thought of it last night.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

WH: thanks!

piccilopony: It's a boy. I have lots of black and whites, though....


----------



## Piccolopony (Dec 28, 2009)

It's completely up to you. If you think you have a couple I would just soon pick one out in person  I won't be able to do anything until the last weekend in April but let me know what works for you too. I'm so excited that I'll finally be able to pick one out. I feel like a little kid lol


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It'll be a pleasure to show my whole mousery and you will have a wide variety to select from.


----------



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

Man i wish i lived closer, lol those mice are super cute... I think AL maybe too far away though


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!

Here are a couple of new pix of the babies.




Doe on left, buck on right


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I really admire the colouring on those, Moustress :love1


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks! I have got some pretty deep orange in this litter!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's another litter with yellow and red pied babies. I love the wild assortment of the other colors that show up in these litters.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's an update on the last litter I showed just previous to this post.






The mama


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

Awww, that curly black broken is just too cute!


----------

